# Anyone know IBC requirements for an Igloo??



## cda (Jan 22, 2018)

The four storey hotel was never finished, a victim of its builder’s failure to follow building codes or ran out of money


http://www.kuriositas.com/2013/01/alaskas-abandoned-igloo-city-hotel.html


----------



## mark handler (Jan 22, 2018)

cda said:


> Anyone know IBC requirements for an Igloo??


The same as any wood framed hotel.....


----------



## tmurray (Jan 24, 2018)

Quebec has one: https://www.hoteldeglace-canada.com


----------



## cda (Jan 24, 2018)

Guess the ice cubes have to meet seismic requirements ???


----------



## conarb (Jan 24, 2018)

tmurray said:


> Quebec has one: https://www.hoteldeglace-canada.com



T Murray:

Yes but Canada has a lot better codes than we do in Alaska.


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 26, 2018)

cda said:


> Guess the ice cubes have to meet seismic requirements ???


I wouldn't even be surprised if that's the case.


----------

